# The Batmanu



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

From Manu's facebook:



> Do u think I should play w/this mask next game? Sweet, isn't it? If I don't, I'll wear it for Halloween 2011!












I really hope he decides to wear this in the playoffs. It really goes with the whole batman thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That would be ****ing awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like how it distracts from his balding head. That's a good look for him. The mask could be for him what the glasses were for Antoine Carr.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Adam said:


> I like how it distracts from his balding head.


How can you tell? His bald spot is on the back of his head.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> How can you tell? His bald spot is on the back of his head.


Because he's wearing a Batman mask. He could tattoo a swastika on his bald spot and nobody would notice because their eyes would be drawn to the mask.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Adam said:


> Because he's wearing a Batman mask. He could tattoo a swastika on his bald spot and nobody would notice because their eyes would be drawn to the mask.


Yeah, you're probably right. Just the way you phrased it made it sound like you could already tell it does by the picture.


----------

